# Orange Extension Q's: Gift and Locking Horns



## DeilGyre (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey everyone!  I just found this board, it looks pretty active. 
I'm working on learning the extensions, and would like to get people's input on how they work them.



> GIFT OF DESTRUCTION:
> 8. As you continue the momentum of the right hammerfist (without losing flow of motion) shift into a side horse stance facing 8 o'clock as you execute a right downward hammerfist to your attacker's upper abdomen upon settling into the stance.
> 9. Execute a right front crossover to 4 o'clock as you execute a right backfist to your attacker's temple.
> *10. Unwind counterclockwise and execute a right front kick to your attacker's solar plexus.*
> 11. Execute a right front crossover and cross out to 4 o'clock.


I'm trying to figure this end movement out, #10 in bold.  It feels totally wrong, like I'm spinning beyond what is stable. My instructor doesn't even do it. Does anyone do this move?



> LOCKING HORNS
> ...execute a right reverse handsword up into the groin.
> *3. Execute a left outward handsword to your attacker's right knee as your right hand maintains a check on your attacker's right arm. Note: This handsword also checks their right knee. *
> *4. Execute a right hammerfist to your attacker's left knee as your left hand returns to maintain a check on your attacker's right arm. Note: This also checks their left leg, but also sets you up for the final strike. *
> 5. Execute a right obscure elbow to your attacker's body, _contouring_ up and striking through your attacker's jaw.


More moves we don't do, sticking to the original technique flow.
Have never seen them done like this.  They feel slow, switching your hands like that.  I think a figure 8 back knuckle would work better (I know it's probably a teaching tool.)  Anyone?
Thanks for the help.
TBC...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 21, 2004)

The extensions that I learned aren't like the 2 you have in written text. Unforunately without seeing the whole thing in written text I can't really help you much.  :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 21, 2004)

Try this for Locking, there are some inserts to fill dead space and ways that make it work smoother, as Mr. Conatser showed last seminar.
 *



			6. Locking Horns
		
Click to expand...

*


> (Front- Headlock)





> 1. An opponent at 12:00 wraps you in a front headlock with their right arm choking.
> 2. Breath. (Tuck your chin to the left and against your chest.) Grab your opponent's right hand with your left hand to breath a little easier as you step your right foot to 12:00 in a right wide kneel and simultaneously execute a right reverse handsword up into the groin.
> 3. Execute a left outward handsword to your opponent's right knee as your right hand maintains a check on your opponent's right arm. Note: This handsword also checks their right knee.
> 4. Execute a right hammerfist to your opponent's left knee as your left hand returns to maintain a check on your opponent's right arm. Note: This also checks their left leg, but also sets you up for the final strike.
> ...


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 21, 2004)

And this is the way I do Gift of Destruction -



> *5. Gift of Destruction (Front- Right Handshake) *
> 
> 1. An opponent at 12:00 grabs your right hand.
> 2. Hop forward to 11:00 with your left foot as your right hand simultaneously jerks on your opponent's arm pulling them down.
> ...


----------



## DeilGyre (Mar 22, 2004)

Those are the exact same extension write-ups that I have, Michael.
I only wrote (actually copy/pasted) part of them in my post to save space.
My question was -

Do you do that strange kick at the end of Gift of Destruction?
Do you actually do those hand strikes to the knees in Locking Horns?
Jfarnsworth, which extensions are you doing? New EP extensions, AKKI, Skip's, or your own schools? Wanna trade?  

Thanks guys.


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 22, 2004)

I do the hand strikes, but I am targeting accupressure points inside of the knees and the angle and specific targets I strike may be a bit obscure ... or not.  If you want the more general strikes for Locking Horns, try a hammerfist to the inside of their left leg and a right hooking punch their right leg (not what I do now, but it was until the past year or two).

 As far as Gift, yes I do it, but it is contingent on range.  I tend to knock people back generally, if they do not collapse in front of me.  On this I have moved them back with the prior strike and the kick flows in nicely.

 -Michael


----------



## DeilGyre (Mar 22, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> If you want the more general strikes for Locking Horns, try a hammerfist to the inside of their left leg and a right hooking punch their right.
> -Michael


Thanks, Michael. 
The figure 8 right outward back knuckle to the opponent's left knee, and right hook punch to their left knee - is already in the extention of Bow of Compulsion, so I think I'll just leave it out for now.


----------

